# AFL vs. Bait?



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

This debate has been argued over and over again, however seems we have many new members on the UWN. Was just curious what everyones preferred choice was? and Why?
I for one prefer AFL for a few reasons

1. I like the challenge and the opportunity to try new tackle.
2. I Fish 90% of the time from a boat,toon, or tube.
3. If I am on the bank I hate sitting around and waiting.
4. I C&R most of the time.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I do bolth, but my preferece is artificial either lures of flies. I always fish rivers with flies but on the lakes I am open to bolth types. I prefer to be out in a boat trolling for trout and we usually are dragging hardware. I sometimes am camping without the boat or at the community ponds and have no problems drownding some worms. If I am shore fishing with my little girl the barbie pole is usually the hot one. So I guess I am a mutt but 85% of my fishing is Artificial. But I am not a snooty flyfisherman that looks down on the goo huckers either...


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I like AFL because its more of a challenge and i catch and release 85% of the time.
But.... i use bait only as a last result in most cases. When i am catfishing i always use bait.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Because of the primary species of fish we fish for, AFL are the lures of choice for us. Now if we want to go after pan fish mainly Perch we'll use some sort of live bait (wax worms, night crawlers). So, IMO I'd say it's the type of fish you want to catch as to what choice of tool you'll use; AFL or bait.

*Remember the wisdom with AFL*: AFL catch more fisherman than fish. :mrgreen:

:wink: :wink:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been fishing almost exclusively with a flyrod the past few years so you might guess what my answer might be. I hate keeping fish (This is a bone of contention in my marriage because my wife likes to eat them but I don't miss taking care of them), and I just don't like the mess of keeping bait. But.......... before I get labeled as an "elitist flyfisherman" I will admit that I do keep a couple of bottles of Power Bait in my fishing box. They have been there for at least a couple of years so they ought to work REAL WELL. :wink: When all else fails I am not above trolling a wedding ring tiped with a dab of PB with my flyrod and sinking line. I have found that fish caught this way are rarely hooked deeply enough that they cannot be released in full confidence.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Nothing is more relaxing then bait fishing. I would consider myself a 50/50 guy. I'm either jiggin or bait fishing 90% of the time. I also love the fly rod, but it hasn't had a lot of use lately.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I fish either one, I would say I am probably more bait than artificial, but I have been moving towards more artificial over the years. I think once I start getting better with afl I'll use it more often.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm just a fisherman. Not a fly fisherman, not a bait fisherman, not a spin fisherman...Just a fisherman.

My favorite fishing is bait on one rod while I cast lures or flies (usually behind a bubble) with the other.

I have just as much fun wondering what just ate my minnow as I do hooking into a real fighter on a blue fox.

It's always exciting to catch fish using less familiar tactics, but my old standbys will always be loved.

Most of my bait experiences are with larger fish than the lures, but some of my best days were spent picking up dinks using a spinner on moving water. Both are welcome, but the bait tends to give me a better dinner.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I'm just a fisherman. Not a fly fisherman, not a bait fisherman, not a spin fisherman...Just a fisherman.
> 
> My favorite fishing is bait on one rod while I cast lures or flies (usually behind a bubble) with the other.
> 
> ...


That's a good way to put it!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I'm just a fisherman. Not a fly fisherman, not a bait fisherman, not a spin fisherman...Just a fisherman.
> 
> My favorite fishing is bait on one rod while I cast lures or flies (usually behind a bubble) with the other.
> 
> ...


I agree gotta love the second pole tag....


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

The second pole tag has definitely been worth the extra $15


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the second pole tag as well. Just last week I was working a spinner when the bait pole started dancing. I like the fact it lets you present a couple of offering to the fish, definitively up's your chances of a hook up.


----------



## GTOMAN (May 6, 2008)

I know this post is a little late but here I go. I also fish with both but the thing I have noticed over the last couple of years is since I have started throwing more lures I am catching bigger fish. I have landed 3 fish over 4 lbs and all of them have been on lures. I catch good numbers of fish on both but I feel I have a better chance of catching a big fish on a lure. :mrgreen:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Not saying this applies to any of you so please don't take offense and to those who this does apply to well too bad, lol!

I love this debate between the so called "elite" AFL fisherman vs the "bait" fisherman like we are all so different. I must have multiple personality disorder because I love doing them both and what way I go depends on many different things like, where I'm fishing, what i'm fishing for, what time of year it is at that particular fishery, what's going to get me the big boys at that particular fishery, and that's just a few reasons that go into my planning. The funny thing is that when i'm bait fishing, the other AFL part of my personality doesn't think he's better then they bait fisherman part of me, lol. I'm sorry but I do not for one minute think that AFL fishing is more challenging than bait fishing therefore I do not believe that by AFL fishing it makes me a better fisherman. They are both a blast because either way it means that were fishing which is the sole purpose for being there regardless of the fact if we C&R or keep some for dinner. There is nothing better in my opinion than bait fishing with one pole and AFL fishing with the second pole, only if you have a second pole permit of course. To be perfectly honest with you all, I have a more challenging time bait fishing in some of my areas compared to AFL fishing. AFL fishing I can have non stop action with fish in the "slot", however, in some of my areas when I go after the big boys I use my "secret bait" to go after the monsters and that is more challenging than anything. I'm not just talking out of my arse either, I have a couple pictures floating around the Strawberry Bay Marina to validate what i'm saying. And they were all caught on my "secret bait", LOL. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Plain and simple,
Only use bait if you plan on eating the fish you catch, due to deep hook set.

I do prefer to use ATL because of the action.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

While it is true that fish who chew on bait will get hooked deep, that is only because the fisherman lets that happen. If a good fisherman is not lawnchair fishing with his rod setting on the ground, but has his rod in hand, they will hook a fish long before it gets "gut hooked"

Try drop shotting a minnow and see what I mean.

I liked and agree with LOAH's post the most. I am a fisherman. If it involves a rod, reel, line, and catching fish I am all about it.


----------

